# pls help xx



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Those of u u who don't know me- I've been approved for egg sharing with an anh of 55.2 I have pcos and no periods.

Was matched on the planning appt and have waited with baited breath for my recipient to have a period so I could take the pill and align our cycles but its now 6 weeks on and she still hasn't had her period

Spoke to the clinic on Friday and she is due in for a baseline scan tomorrow and if she is nowhere near period they are going to re-match me with someone else.

I feel soooo frustrated and that time is passing so quickly- we were told that egg collection would be 1st week of Sept but that seems to be fading fast!

Help ladies, please could anyone reassure me as I'm feeling pretty low at the mo (which isn't like me at all) and that I'm at a standstill x

Hope ur all well love to u all

Donna Xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi donna and welcome to the board.

The reality is 6 weeks isn't a long time to wait even though I know it must feel like a lifetime, they might give your recipiant a drug to bring on her period. Fingers crossed wednesday will bring good news and just think if your rematched you could come acrossed the same problem


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

donna I hope ur ok sweetheart  
Really hopin ur recipient is near to period so u can get going xxx

Unfortunately with egg share alot of the timings depend on the recipient and if the recipient isn't ready it holds you up. 
I was lucky that my recipient had no problems along the way but my friend Hannah on here had the same problem and was rematched.xxxx 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks hun x really good today! Saw Amanda and rematched today x
Started taking noresethone for 5 days then after bleed will start on supcur got needles and everything!

It's v exciting, should have known Amanda would come up trumps xx

How r u doing? Xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Im really good thanks!  

Thats great news happy injecting!!!   xx


----------

